# where to put inline co2 diffuser?



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Diffusers create a mist effect. Most people that use a diffuser want the mist, it clings to the plants and the leaves absorb the CO2 as the bubbles dissolve.

You can certainly put your inline diffuser on the filter intake. Unless you are running a high bubble rate you should have no problems with the filter locking up. On the other hand putting the diffuser before the filter means that it is going to need cleaning a lot more frequently since any gunk in the water will not have been filtered out before it goes through the diffuser.

If you don't like the look of CO2 mist you could always build or buy a reactor to use instead, no more bubbles.


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

Im going to put it before the intake of the filter and see if the filter makes noise from co2 build up, and you make a great point about the diffuser blocking up

Ill still most likely go for a reactor,
but i have a few q's if thats cool

First is some of the reactors ive seen have bioballs in them and the diy ones i cant see if anything is in them so im wondering some type of media is a must correct? to brake up the co2 bubbles?

Second is do you need a powerhead to run them or a they fine inline with a canister filter?
if so where inline should they be placed?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i put mine after the filter but use double length tubing between diffuser and tank
this dissolves the mist to the point there none or sometimes almost none coming out


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

Has any one used those green reactors on ebay?
the ones with the bioballs inside?


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

Where did you get that little reactor at? the one pictured? I need one and dont feel like building my own


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

The one pictured is a up aqua diffuser not a reactor,

i got mine local but there are a few on ebay, id post a link but it wont let me


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

Shawnts106 said:


> Where did you get that little reactor at? the one pictured? I need one and dont feel like building my own


You can get one of these from GLA. Here is a link

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/waterplant-multi-function-diffuser.html

and picture.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Will this GLA diffuser (picture above) also cause micro bubbles like the first one?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

All diffusers cause micro bubbles... if you don't like looking at the mist use a reactor. A well functioning reactor will dissolve all of the CO2 before it enters the tank. Diffusers break the CO2 up into micro bubbles which then dissolve once in the tank.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

In that case which reactor would be the "BEST" Leak Proof . Reactor 5000 (AP) , AQUA Medic 1000 , Rex Griggs, DIY or other ? (your opinion)


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I ordered the new reactor discussed in this thread. Hopefully the rotor will actually help to completely dissolve the bubbles and is not just a gimmick. The last thing I want are fine bubbles everywhere making the water look misty (a problem a lot of people had with the Boyu diffuser in the OP).


----------

